# WM New Owner Information Packet



## DaveNV (Mar 28, 2018)

I kind of expected this, but the reality made me laugh:

My WorldMark purchase closed on January 18th. Since then I've been all over the site, logging in and out, making and cancelling reservations, spending and borrowing credits, saving searches, using the waitlist, calling in to have reservations combined, changing dates, reading and learning, and researching every little thing about how to use the site.  I'm a smart guy, and I want to be an equally smart WorldMark owner.  But that's what anyone would do, right?

Today is March 28th.  I received my New Owner Information Packet from Worldmark in today's mail.  Nearly two and half months after the sale closed.  There is only one sheet of paper in the packet with anything personal on it (Member Number and Contract Number.)  The rest of the stack of pages are standard paper that could have been printed at any time.  The only place my name appears is on the outside mailing envelope.  How hard is that to have produced, that it took them two and a half months?

Really, WorldMark?

Dave, amused


----------



## bizaro86 (Mar 28, 2018)

I think they must do them late on purpose to make buying resale seem absurd. There is otherwise no reason that it would take so long. Both my accounts took a similar amount of time to get the welcome packet. I had been to 3 different WMs on my second account prior to receiving the welcome package.

Interestingly, if you are at a resort on a recently purchased resale, my experience is they do not even offer you a presentation. (I think that is a huge benefit to buying resale!)


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 28, 2018)

Many years ago, I did not even receive a welcome packet for 6 months. I called their call center to set up my account and several months later I realized they had a wrong mailing address on file.  The call center corrected it and then I received a 1 page indicating what the account number was. DUH!


----------

